# Länge eines Kabel auf einer Kabeltrommel berechnen



## Senator42 (12 Dezember 2012)

Ahoi, die Frage passt nicht wirklich in ein anderes Thema.

Auf einer Kabellänge habe ich ne Letung, und finde im Web keine Formel.

Durchmesser der Leitung (Isolierung aussen): 4,7mm
Trommeldicke: 155mm
Innendurchmesser: 160mm
Durchmesser der letzten Lage: 200mm

Leitungsbeschriftung: Lappkabel UNITRONICS LIYCY 4 x 0.25
(bedeutet: 4 x 0.25  dass es 4 Litzen a 0,25mm² und nicht Durchmesser ist?
Es sind 4 Litzen drin ! [mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit: Kupfer] )

Widerstand von 2 parallelen Adern:  ca. 2.25 ohm

Nach der Formel R =  l / (kappa * A) 

Querschitt einer Ader = 0,25mm²
2 Adern dann: 0,5 mm²
und Umstellung
l = R * kappa * A bekomme ich
l = 2,25 * 56 * 0,5 = 63m

Optisch würde das etwa passen.
Wie kann ich das also mit einer Kabeltromelformel verifizieren?
Ja und die Leitung ist nicht sauber aufgewickelt; 25% Luft ist das sicher dabei.

gruss
senator42


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

LINK  mit was sich Leute so befassen.........

In deinem Fall würde ich die Trommel abrollen, abmessen und dann VERNÜNFTIG wieder aufrollen


----------



## Senator42 (12 Dezember 2012)

den Link kannte ich schon.

Wenn ich von einem Zylinder ausgehe, die Leitung als Quadrat definiere komme ich auf 128 m

naja, mit was sich die leute befassen: 
ich könnts ja vom Balkon abrollen,
dann einen Geber an die Rolle schrauben, Umdrehungszähler anbauen (S7 vorhanden),
und das ganze mit dem Akkuschrauber wieder aufrollen.
Als Ergebnis hätte ich die Windungszahl und eine ganze menge SCHNEE drin.
Dann wäre die nächste Frage : Windungszahl -> Leitungslänge. :|


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe früher immer den mittleren Umfang genommen und mit der Windungszahl mutipliziert.  Das hat irgendwie immer gut gepasst. Allerdings waren die Trommeln in der Regel sauber gewickelt.


----------



## Tommi (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

also mein alter Lehrgeselle Wilfried hat mir das so gelernt...

Mittlerer Duchmesser der Kabelrolle mal Anzahl der Windungen mal 3.
"Nicht mal PI, dann haste immer genug Reserve, Junge".

Anzahl der Windungen bei einem Leitungsroller zu ermitteln, ist
aber schwierig, geht nur bei einer Kabelrolle, die so im Regal liegt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## mariob (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
also bei 60 Metern so einen Aufstand zu machen, in den 2 Tagen Diskussion hätte ich das Zeug tatsächlich auf und abgerollt. Kopfkratz. Aaber wenn es denn tatsächlich so praxisfern stattfinden soll, Du kannst Dir auch irgendwo ein elektronisches Längenmeßgerät borgen, sollte jede bessere Kabelbaufirma haben. Einziger Nachteil, Du mußt ein Stück opfern, da das Meßgerät eine definierte Länge als Referenz benötigt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (13 Dezember 2012)

Tja, oder die Masse von 1m Kabel bestimmen und von der leeren Trommel dann: Länge=(Gesamtmasse-leereTrommel)/Masse1m ...

oft ist auch eine laufende Meternummerierung auf dem Kabel aufgedruckt...

achja, Abrollen geht natürlich auch 

Gruß.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2012)

Ich strebe i.d.R. auch immer eine Lösung an, bei der ich Überlegungen vor das Ausprobieren stelle. Aber in diesem Fall sehe ich den Praktiker mit seinem Maßband auch ganz klar vorn...


----------



## Senator42 (13 Dezember 2012)

also lieber stammtisch,
da ich ja auf ne andere rolle umwickeln muss mach ichs mal so:
10s rollen, strecke messen, dann alles mit dieser geschwindigkeit und stoppuhr.
dann seh ich wie weit diese länge mit der von der widerstandrechnung abdriftet.

wiegen scheidet aus da ich keine so feine waage für 1m habe.

aber lustig wieviele varianten zusammen kommen wenn man so am stammtisch hockt.


----------



## Buschmann (14 Dezember 2012)

http://www.familie-ahlers.de/wissenschaftliche_witze/barometer.html


----------



## Maia (14 Dezember 2012)

ja und die Frage selbst ist lustig. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es eine Formel gibt, die das so sauber berechnen kann.


----------



## Senator42 (16 Dezember 2012)

Buschmann schrieb:


> http://www.familie-ahlers.de/wissenschaftliche_witze/barometer.html


Der ist gut !

Also werd ich das kabel abrollen und dann mit dem Auto daneben fahren.
Nach KM-Zähler stimmt es auf +/- 100m genau.
oder s = t*v,  mit anderen ungenauigkeiten.


----------



## hucki (16 Dezember 2012)

Buschmann schrieb:


> http://www.familie-ahlers.de/wissenschaftliche_witze/barometer.html



Warum so weit schweifen?

```
[URL="http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=29093&highlight=barometer#post29093"]Niels Bohr? zum 1.
[/URL][URL="http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=96516&highlight=barometer#post96516"]Niels Bohr? zum 2.[/URL]

und ein Kommentar dazu:
[URL="http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=29094#post29094"]Niels Bohr? zum 3.[/URL]
```


----------



## Senator42 (31 Dezember 2012)

Habe die Leitung nun doch komplett abgerollt: 110m


----------

